# Radios



## Bees (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi all, I'm looking to get a radio for my 16.5 lund rebel, I have only had a hand held in the past. I would love to hear about any recommendations and or suggestions. I did find this deal on overtons site, "Cobra MR F45-D Class D VHF Radio Package With 8' Antenna And Mount", would this be a good option? its priced at 129.00


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

The antenna makes all the difference in the world for a radio....some others will chime in... but Shakespeare makes a few great antennas...can't remember the exact model numbers...but they do cost about 130 dollars just for the antenna


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you want to get a good antenna. just about any good radio will do the job if it has the right antenna. my recommendation is to buy the radio then get on ebay and get the Shakespeare 5225 xt 8' antenna for like 110.00. be sure the radio has the option to hook up to your gps or get one that has built in gps. you don't need to spend a lot of money on the radio. but the antenna is the heart of your system.

but if the 129.00 set is all your budget will allow then get it. but you'll never know just how good a radio with a good antenna should work. sometimes you have to get what you can afford and upgrade later.

I just have a cheapo radio and had a 40.00 antenna. I got by with it but it just didn't work all that great. I kept reading and hearing how important a good antenna was. so I did some research and found the same info. I found a 9'6" 5399 Shakespeare antenna on ebay for 168.00. I bought it and it made all the difference in the world. I talk to boats that is miles away now that I use to not even hear. the 5399 antenna on ebay is now 203.99.
sherman


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

Hodges Marine has the 5225 for $98 plus about $5 shipping.


----------



## Bees (Feb 12, 2005)

Thank you for your input, very helpful, what about a radio? anything to stay away from or suggestion? any manufacturer?


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a Uniden on one boat, a Midland on another boat and a Standard Horizon on another...
I don't have any complaints about any of the three.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I would get a Dsc enabled radio with a built in gps. It can send an emergency signal with your location out to everyone with a push of a button. They're not to expensive anymore


----------



## Bees (Feb 12, 2005)

Thank you all for the info, I ended up buying the 5225 Shakespear and the standard horizon gx1700 from hodges


----------



## Bees (Feb 12, 2005)

do I need a license or register this to use?


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Bees said:


> do I need a license or register this to use?


Used to be you needed a ships station license and an operators permit. But I am pretty sure that went by the wayside many years back. Have not heard a call sign number repeated for a long time


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

No license needed.
Just familiarize yourself with the radio rules (USCG & FCC) because there are only certain channels that recreational boaters are permitted to operate on.


----------



## Bees (Feb 12, 2005)

Getting ready to install this radio, it says to install antenna at least 3' from the radio, I have a 2004 Lund rebel 1650, side console, I'm not sure that I can mount the antenna 3' away. How important is it that the antenna be mounted this way?


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Bees said:


> Getting ready to install this radio, it says to install antenna at least 3' from the radio, I have a 2004 Lund rebel 1650, side console, I'm not sure that I can mount the antenna 3' away. How important is it that the antenna be mounted this way?


I have seen that recommendation but if you look on most boats the antenna is a lot closer than 3' from the radio. I don't know if they mean physical separation or antenna cable length? But I can tell you that my antenna is probably 12 inches from the radio & the radio works just fine. I can talk to guys 15 miles away.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

mine is on a 20'tyee... Antenna is just outside the starboard window. Works great.


----------



## Bees (Feb 12, 2005)

Meerkat said:


> I have seen that recommendation but if you look on most boats the antenna is a lot closer than 3' from the radio. I don't know if they mean physical separation or antenna cable length? But I can tell you that my antenna is probably 12 inches from the radio & the radio works just fine. I can talk to guys 15 miles away.


Ty, I was hoping this was the case, i.m going to be about 1.5' away.


----------

